# Dog Training suggestions?



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello all I recently became a new Dog owner. A white lab to be exact and I get pretty busy at work during the spring so I was looking into possibly investing in some professional help in the Fargo area to train him to be an all around bird dog. I mostly hunt waterfowl in fields and pheasants so I guess my question is does anyone have any suggestions for a local trainer? Thanks guys!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

http://ndrc.org

Local club, some very active members out training every evening, access to frozen ducks included with a membership. All you have to do is work a couple days a year at the club events throwing birds or helping work on the grounds like mowing etc. Excellent resource to get going and get some pointers.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Congrats on the new dog. get with a local HRC club if you can. You can learn a lot. And actually you don't have a WHITE lab It's a yellow lab there are no such thing as a white lab just lighter shades of yellow. Good luck.


----------



## tatar40 (May 31, 2012)

Our Training Philosophy
First and foremost, we are bird dog trainers. Our bird dog training classes focus on a dog's natural instincts in training them to be the best bird dog they can be. Our training format allows us to work as a member of the dog's pack, as the leader of that pack. We encourage people to seek a true relationship with their dog, a relationship not clouded by anthropomorphism. As people we all tend to give human values and characteristics to our animals. Yet in order to preserve the dignity of the dog, we must emulate nature and perfect inter-species communication by understanding body language and natural instincts. As trainers and handlers we need to understand the terms of our relationship with our hunting dog. By doing so we can earn our bird dog's respect, without causing fear, create a true bond, and hunt with our dog in partnership.

Our Mission
Allowing bird dogs to reach their full potential by speaking the dog's language during training and hunting is our mission. In order for the dog to be successful, it is critical that owners be involved. Dogs are not machines and even the best-trained dog needs their handler to be a leader. It is important to be aware of your own body language. The precision and timing of every gesture and every move sends a message to your dog. We strive to help owners learn to read dog behavior and recognize the type of dog they are working, and then we help those owners create a symbiotic relationship with their dog.

Training Opportunities
We offer a wide variety of bird dog training services to help owners have more enjoyable experiences with their upland hunting dog. We train pointing and flushing breeds during the summer (both gun dogs and field trial dogs alike) while here at our Oklahoma facilities. Each fall we gather a group of dogs together for a month of training on wild birds in the northern prairies. Every hunting season (November through February) we can be found guiding hunts and working dogs in Texas. Your dog is welcome to join us for any of these training opportunities.

Huntsmith Seminars
Every spring we travel across the US giving bird dog training seminars. These seminars are a great opportunity to gain hands on instruction on how to train your bird dog. We believe everyone, if given the opportunity, can successfully train their own bird dog. We'd love to see you at a seminar with either Ronnie or Rick!

Huntsmith Apprenticeships
During our training rotations, we open our facilities to dog enthusiasts and aspiring dog trainers to help them add to their knowledge of bird dogs and how to successfully train using the Silent Command System. The apprenticeships give an in depth look at our training system. Since this is such an intense program, there are limited spots available for the apprenticeships.

Upland Hunting Supplies
Our online store offers you further backup through the availability of the dog training equipment that we rely on and use everyday. In our store you will find equipment such as checkcords, command leads (also known as "wonder leads"), leather collars, field first aid kits, and more. We also offer our own bird dog training videos to help you in raising a young bird dog puppy and successfully training bird dogs.

Dogs for Sale
Occasionally we have litters of well-bred Brittany, German Shorthair, or English Pointer puppies available, and we also often have started, broke, and finished upland bird dogs for sale. These dogs will be listed on our Dogs for Sale page. If you don't see a dog on that page that fits your upland hunting needs, please let us know and we'll do our best to help find a dog that will work for you.

Guide Service
For over 30 years we have offered our services as guides on wild bird hunts. We can provide hunt rigs, dogs, and a lasting memory. Contact us if you are interested in booking a hunt.

Click Here!


----------



## tatar40 (May 31, 2012)

Our Training Philosophy
First and foremost, we are bird dog trainers. Our bird dog training classes focus on a dog's natural instincts in training them to be the best bird dog they can be. Our training format allows us to work as a member of the dog's pack, as the leader of that pack. We encourage people to seek a true relationship with their dog, a relationship not clouded by anthropomorphism. As people we all tend to give human values and characteristics to our animals. Yet in order to preserve the dignity of the dog, we must emulate nature and perfect inter-species communication by understanding body language and natural instincts. As trainers and handlers we need to understand the terms of our relationship with our hunting dog. By doing so we can earn our bird dog's respect, without causing fear, create a true bond, and hunt with our dog in partnership.

Our Mission
Allowing bird dogs to reach their full potential by speaking the dog's language during training and hunting is our mission. In order for the dog to be successful, it is critical that owners be involved. Dogs are not machines and even the best-trained dog needs their handler to be a leader. It is important to be aware of your own body language. The precision and timing of every gesture and every move sends a message to your dog. We strive to help owners learn to read dog behavior and recognize the type of dog they are working, and then we help those owners create a symbiotic relationship with their dog.

Training Opportunities
We offer a wide variety of bird dog training services to help owners have more enjoyable experiences with their upland hunting dog. We train pointing and flushing breeds during the summer (both gun dogs and field trial dogs alike) while here at our Oklahoma facilities. Each fall we gather a group of dogs together for a month of training on wild birds in the northern prairies. Every hunting season (November through February) we can be found guiding hunts and working dogs in Texas. Your dog is welcome to join us for any of these training opportunities.

Huntsmith Seminars
Every spring we travel across the US giving bird dog training seminars. These seminars are a great opportunity to gain hands on instruction on how to train your bird dog. We believe everyone, if given the opportunity, can successfully train their own bird dog. We'd love to see you at a seminar with either Ronnie or Rick!

Huntsmith Apprenticeships
During our training rotations, we open our facilities to dog enthusiasts and aspiring dog trainers to help them add to their knowledge of bird dogs and how to successfully train using the Silent Command System. The apprenticeships give an in depth look at our training system. Since this is such an intense program, there are limited spots available for the apprenticeships.

Upland Hunting Supplies
Our online store offers you further backup through the availability of the dog training equipment that we rely on and use everyday. In our store you will find equipment such as checkcords, command leads (also known as "wonder leads"), leather collars, field first aid kits, and more. We also offer our own bird dog training videos to help you in raising a young bird dog puppy and successfully training bird dogs.

Dogs for Sale
Occasionally we have litters of well-bred Brittany, German Shorthair, or English Pointer puppies available, and we also often have started, broke, and finished upland bird dogs for sale. These dogs will be listed on our Dogs for Sale page. If you don't see a dog on that page that fits your upland hunting needs, please let us know and we'll do our best to help find a dog that will work for you.

Guide Service
For over 30 years we have offered our services as guides on wild bird hunts. We can provide hunt rigs, dogs, and a lasting memory. Contact us if you are interested in booking a hunt.

http://6a26240q4vgiwm17okykrjw8mo.hop.clickbank.net/"


----------

